# Dehnmesstreifen



## drfunfrock (8 Februar 2010)

Ich suche für den Check eines Gerätes fertig montierte Dehmesstreifen für die Messung einer Zugkraft von 2Nm-3Nm. Der Aufbau sollte die Länge von 30mm nicht überschreiten und die Möglichkeit bieten, am Ende so etwas wie einen Draht kleben zu können. Gibt es so etwas fertig?


----------



## RalfS (8 Februar 2010)

Zugkraft = N
oder 
Drehmoment = Nm ?


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (9 Februar 2010)

Hi drfunfrock,

schau Dir mal den Sensor Typ 8411 von Fa. Burster an.
Den gibts mit Messbereich 5N, 10N...

Gruß 

FA


----------



## Sinix (9 Februar 2010)

Hi vielleicht ist das hier interessant
http://www.megatron.eu
http://www.me-systeme.de/

wie willst du das Mess-Signal weiterverarbeiten?


----------



## edison (18 Februar 2010)

Frag doch mal hier an:
http://www.honigmann.com/


----------

